# MCs->mp*



## DominicMaster (30. Juni 2003)

Hallo!  
Hab krüzlich meinen Dachboden ausgemistet und meine lieblings MCs wieder gefunden!Würd sie gern aus CD brennen aber wie?!
Ein program hab ich auch schon daür aber ich scheck nicht wie ich meinen Cassettenrecorder an meinen PC an schließen soll?!
Wer kann mir da helfen oder ne Internetsite zeigen, wo ich ne Einleitung finde?!
Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Vaethischist (30. Juni 2003)

Wenn Dein Kassettenrekorder keinen Cinch-Ausgang hat, dann sieht es ziemlich schlecht aus. Hat er einen, dann einfach 'n Cinch-Kabel ran und die andere Seite in den Line-In-Eingang von Deiner Soundkarte (brauchst also ein Cinch auf 1.5mm-Klinkenstecker-Kabel, gibts überall zu kaufen).

Falls der Cassi keinen Line-Out hat (also keinen Cinch-Ausgang), dann kann man sich eventuell mit dem Kopfhörerausgang behelfen, so er denn einen hat. Problem: Der Kopfhörerausgang ist vorverstärkt und hat deshalb a) einen relativ hohen Ausgangspegel und b) klingt er ziemlich mies, was aber bei Kassetten relativ wurscht sein sollte.

Naja...wenn verkabelt dann Kassette rein und abspielen, mit der Software das Line-In-Signal von der Soundkarte aufnehmen und als Wave speichern. Dann ein bissel nachbearbeiten (Hintergrundgeräusch rausfiltern, Kracher/Klicks rausfiltern - so vorhanden) und ab auf die CD.

Für das Nachbearbeiten am besten CoolEdit o.ä. benutzen. Die Hintergrundgeräusche am besten folgendermaßen rausfiltern: Am Anfang der Kassette kommt (hoffentlich) 'ne Weile keine Musik, sondern nur Rauschen vom !Band! (das Stück Plastikband vor dem eigentlichen Magnetband produziert zwar auch Rauschen, aber das hilft nix). Das nimmt man sich her und läßt CoolEdit 'n Rauschprofil erstellen. Dann das komplette WAV damit filtern und fertig ist der Lack.

^hope this helps a bit^


----------



## Tim C. (30. Juni 2003)

Alles in allem in weiten Teilen korrekt, jedoch:

a) _"brauchst also ein Cinch auf 1.5mm-Klinkenstecker-Kabel"_ -> muss ein *3,5mm-Stereo-Klinkenstecker* sein und kein 1,5mm 

b) Auch wenn das Tapedeck einen Diodenstecker-Ausgang hat - vergleichbar mit den alten Tastatursteckern - so gibt es im gut sortierten Fachhandel (MediaMarkt, Saturn oder der TV/HiFi-Laden in deinem "Dorf") auch hierfür entsprechende Adapter.


----------



## Vaethischist (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von leuchte _
> *Alles in allem in weiten Teilen korrekt, jedoch:
> 
> a) "brauchst also ein Cinch auf 1.5mm-Klinkenstecker-Kabel" -> muss ein 3,5mm-Stereo-Klinkenstecker sein und kein 1,5mm
> *



Ich hab gestern schon beim Schreiben überlegt und mich dann doch fälschlicherweise für die 1.5mm-Variante entschieden. Thx for the advise! ;-)


----------



## DominicMaster (1. Juli 2003)

Danke euch für die vielen Tipss aber wie er kenne ich ob mein Cassettenrecorder einen Cinch-Ausgang hat oder nicht?!


----------



## Vaethischist (1. Juli 2003)

Schau dem Teil mal auf den Hintern. Da müßten, so denn ein Cinch-Ausgang da ist, zwei weibliche (also mit Löchern, in die man was rein stecken kann - guck mich net so doof an, ich hab mir die Bezeichnung net ausgedacht  ) Anschlußstecker sein, einer rot, der andere weiß. Normalerweise steht da noch was von "Line-Out" oder etwas ähnliches dran.


----------

